# Lets see..



## Feathertip (Jun 17, 2010)

Your trailer setups. I'm looking for some new ideas


----------



## Doc_11 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a link to my setup.....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=85766


----------

